# Guess wood type!



## Glenn Lefley (Feb 26, 2018)

bought this 2 years ago. Was going to use for some box lids but would like to know what type of wood it is. Very dense.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2018)

I moved this here....


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2018)

Are both pics of the same piece of wood?


----------



## Glenn Lefley (Feb 26, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Are both pics of the same piece of wood?



Yes, just sprayed some lacquer on front to show grain.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2018)

@phinds may have a clue.


I'm just gonna guess....
Acacia?


----------



## phinds (Feb 27, 2018)

End grain looks a bit like shedua and chechem (and other woods) but that face is just a puzzler. How really bright red is the wood with no finish? What is the density?


----------



## Glenn Lefley (Feb 27, 2018)

phinds said:


> End grain looks a bit like shedua and chechem (and other woods) but that face is just a puzzler. How really bright red is the wood with no finish? What is the density?


Will weigh am and fiqure out bf weight.


----------



## phinds (Feb 27, 2018)

Ah. MUCH better face grain pic. Still looks like either chechem or shedua. I'm leaning towards chechem. How about you compare the wood to the pics on those two pages on my site?


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 27, 2018)

just in case....here's the link to the page Paul is talking about...
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/


----------



## Sprung (Feb 27, 2018)

Reminds me a lot of some of the Bubinga I've had.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glenn Lefley (Feb 27, 2018)

Okay weighed wood and works out to exactly 55.8 lbs per cubic foot. And it's moisture of 9 %. Bubinga is 55 and jatoba is 56. My wife thinks jatob rings a bell but not sure. I know the store has a whole section of bubinga also. She did pick through a lot of boards to find this one. So differently not a regular representation of the regular cut. A high figured one off.


----------



## phinds (Feb 27, 2018)

Bubinga is a possibility, jatoba is not. Shedua and chechem remain possibilities. Did you do as I asked on the comparison?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 27, 2018)

When I saw it it this morning, 'Waterfall' Bubinga was my first thought. Paul had already said Shedua, same church, just different pew...so that is as far as I went.


----------



## Glenn Lefley (Feb 27, 2018)

phinds said:


> Bubinga is a possibility, jatoba is not. Shedua and chechem remain possibilities. Did you do as I asked on the comparison?


The grain looks similar but no open holes in end grain like shown in picture. A lot tighter grain "holes" like little dots. But looks guide sinilar like in pic at big inning of thread. So probably this water fall bubinga is the closest so far.


----------



## Glenn Lefley (Feb 28, 2018)

phinds said:


> Bubinga is a possibility, jatoba is not. Shedua and chechem remain possibilities. Did you do as I asked on the comparison?



You are really good at your woods. I started doing taxes last night and found the receipt for the wood. Waterfall Chechen ! Mystery solved.
I see now how important it is to have end grain in identification. It just didn't have those little straw tubes like bubinga.


----------



## phinds (Feb 28, 2018)

If the color in post #7 is accurate, shedua is more likely than bubinga.


Glenn Lefley said:


> You are really good at your woods. I started doing taxes last night and found the receipt for the wood. Waterfall Chechen ! Mystery solved.
> I see now how important it is to have end grain in identification. It just didn't have those little straw tubes like bubinga.


Glad to see it's solved. Actually, the end grains of bubinga/shedua can be hard to distinguish since they are very closely related woods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2018)

phinds said:


> If the color in post #7 is accurate, shedua is more likely than bubinga.
> 
> Glad to see it's solved. Actually, the end grains of bubinga/shedua can be hard to distinguish since they are very closely related woods.


shedua I have is browner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 28, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> shedua I have is browner


I agree. That's why in post #8 I said that chechem was more likely (but I was not willing to rule out shedua)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

